# Some thoughts on the CI Fest...



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Know I'm gonna catch some flame here but what the heck, it's a place for opinions, so here's mine. 

Thought the CI Fest was awesome. No criticism I may make changes that simple fact. The venue was great, the people great, the ticket price was good for the handouts/meal/entertainment they provided. All good. However, in all things there's room for constuctive criticism so here's some thoughts, take 'em for what they're worth.

At the fest, long lines formed along booth rows. This meant that if you'd been to some of the booths in that row alreadt, you had to wait in a very long line, to pass all these booths again, just to get to a booth that might be at the end of that row. Saw some people (though very few) actually give up and not visit some booths for this reason. I woulda liked to see stantion-strings at booths to prevent this line-up format and force people to booth-hop more. It was awkward to be forced to "walk the line" and take them in order from the beginning of a row. Maybe that's been tried and failed, what do I know?

Didn't do the Texas Hold 'em tournament, but my friends had a good time and they gave out nice goody bags to everybody there with about 10 sticks and such inside. They had no complaints and it was a good way to meet people at the 'Fest.

The Rocky Patel and CAO parties: The only real plus sign for these were that they were open bar. Once people had a couple drinks the lines dwindled to the point where it was almost worth it to go back. Rocky greeted people and shook hands with everyone at his party, which was great. He really knows how to maximize his personal exposure and was in the booth at the 'fest as well. There was even a celeb from the Soprano's hangin' out who was very approachable. (Don't remember which one, never seen the show). The CAO flavorette gals dancing at the CAO party were real eye-poppers. But that's where it ends for these parties. I expected a decent goody-bag and at each they gave out only two cigars. (Decent 'gars of course, but hey, it's only two and the ticket price was $40-$50. If you're not a sauce hound, there's not a ton there for you. Yes, it's a herf so conversation and fellowhip should be the order of the day, but people stayed very much in their own small groups and didn't mingle hardly at all at either party. This coulda been different. As goofy as they are, name badges woulda helped. At the door if they filled them out with your first name, where you were from, and your favorite sports team or tv show or something, and handed it to you with an expectation that you'd put it on, it would've definitley assisted in the socializing. It just didn't happen as much as it should have, and not nearly as much as I've seen at smaller B&M herfs that I've been to. At the next 'Fest, I will definitely skip these parties. The resort venue was terrific and a couple of bbq's / parties with your friends in one of the villas would be very well funded for less cost and woulda been more fun. 

The resort was terrific. Plenty of activities, good accomodations (We had three guys in a condo or villa across the street). Don't laugh but an afternoon of in-your-face shuffleboard (wagering $10/game) with 'gars and a cooler is a pretty good time. The condo's are good size, rather rustic in condition, but fine. Two baclonys for hangin' out and airing out clothing, plenty of bed space for several people (esp if it's just the boys who won't mind floor space & sofas to crash). If you had a good sized group with you, a party there would be in order. There was a nice bar down the street that had food and the boxing match on so any cover there with a good sporting event woulda been less $ and good fun too. 

My advice in a nutshell is to definitley go to the 'Fest (I flew to PHL and drove up), definitely stay at the resort, get the condo/villa, bring bbq supplies, do the card game if you're into that, and skip the sponsor parties to throw your own mini herf-a-que in the villa.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

If you check out the pictures from the fest of a couple of years ago (somewhere on the CI website) you just may find one or two of Da Klugs there.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the Fest. I'd love to make it next year. We'll see how the flow's doing then. Who am I kidding, I'll still be in grad school. :hn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Well, this was my first CigarFest also, we drove up Saturday Morning from King of Prussia area. My Non-smoking G/F and I had VIH Tickets. First, other than the long lines to get to each table, and also because of that you really got no time to talk (got held up at a booze line because some fool couldn't decide which one he liked best so he had to try them both about ten times each). It was worth the price of admittance, G/F want's to go next year. 

We, left early because we had a Cinco de Mayo Party to attend and well, it is one of the Social Events of the year... it starts sometime Friday Evening and lasts until around 5 or 6 Sunday afternoon... you can go for the whole party or just part of it... Saturday night is the main part...


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Drifty Gypsy - I live in Collegeville...do you ever make it to International Tobacco at the K.O.P. mall? Me and my GF go in there on Saturday's to have a smoke and shoot the breeze. 

Anyways, I was also at Cigarfest with my GF and I definitely agree the lines were LOOOONG! I had a few inconsiderate people but in line in front of me..which made my blood boil alittle bit. One guy was drunk and I gave him the "look" and he decided against butting in line. I definitely saw a few bad apples at the fest who were a tad out of line..but that is expected I guess. 

Like I stated in another thread, my only beef was the Smoke! It got to me and my GF after awhile..which was kind of a downer but..we still had a great time there. 

My GF doesn't smoke cigars but smokes cigs..made some new friends at the Fest. The Hottie from the Padilla booth came up to my GF to bum a smoke..and said she would take care of her when she came to the booth. Well she gave my GF a nice handful of cigars..which was very kind of her. 

The Oliveros guy was extremely nice to my GF as well, and handed her a special smoke on top of the smoke he was handing out. What the special smoke was..I don't know...but my GF out cigared me in the end!!:bx 

Btw..if any of you got pictures with the Flavourettes, the pictures are now posted on the website.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ozone89 said:


> Drifty Gypsy - I live in Collegeville...do you ever make it to International Tobacco at the K.O.P. mall? Me and my GF go in there on Saturday's to have a smoke and shoot the breeze.


Have yet to make it there... just might one of these days, but it won't be until next month... what time are you usually there..


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Ozone, like the NRA avitar. I also thought the smoke was rather unbelievable, even for a herf. I was amazed that the building had like 30' ceilings and still got that smokey. Even more amazed that they didn't have any ceiling exhaust fans from what I could tell, and I looked around a couple of times.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I was there with a vetran. The best way to handle it is to hit the grub first, find a good table where you can see most of the booths and hit them sporatically as the line dwindles. (The worst was the conga line in the back area with the band.) I only ended up waiting in a couple of lines toward the end, jus to get take care of the last few coupons.

The only ancilery event I participated in was the pre-HERF Brunch. It's a good chance to meet many of the venders (and possible snag a couple extra cigars), plus Brunchers get in early!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Pink - I didn't see any ceiling fans either..atleast the BIG GIANT fans helped alittle bit..I hope they address it even more for next year. I really felt bad for the young beautiful women working there all day..those Hotties definitely made the event that much better, and they ALL were very nice!! 

I bought 2 VIH tickets..and made the mistake of sitting down after a couple of booths to smoke that damn CAO Maduro to get the CAO black. I saw alot of VIH's already done the booths with no lines..before the 2pm crowd came in. 
From what I gather now..you either got to buy the VIH tickets and breeze through all the booths, or sit back and relax, and hit them at the end. Some of them were still easy to hit..but the middle of the floor was tough. 

IMO - they should of put Rocky Patel and Vito in a different section all by themself, cause that really bogged down that side. 
They should of had the beer and scotch tasting stuff all together cause it bogged down the other side. On top of that..you had a few HOTTIE girls that everyone wanted pictures with...which slowed things up.

I think everything is correctable though.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> If you check out the pictures from the fest of a couple of years ago (somewhere on the CI website) you just may find one or two of Da Klugs there.


Bastards put it on the catalog with the title... rose between 2 thorns. (The playmate between my buddy and I). :r


----------

